# Los Angeles - Quest of the Sorcerer King



## HelloChristian (Mar 25, 2008)

The Sorcerer King has grown weary of the Prime Material plane. He wishes to abdicate his throne and explore other dimensions. He has no heir, but realizes it his duty to pick a successor. To this end, he has designed a grand quest. The person who completes it will have acquired the wisdom and skill necessary to lead the realm. 

The quest will span a variety of planes, pocket dimensions and other magical places. There will be many dangerous foes to fight, traps to avoid and puzzles to solve. The quest is open to anyone, so beggars and nobles alike will be seeking their fortune. The only stipulation is that individuals must begin with no magical arms nor armor and no more than a few hundred gold coins in equipment. Questors are allowed - and even encouraged - to pool their resources. 

There is no guarantee of survival. Those who have successfully completed the quest will be judged by the Sorcerer King himself.

To get started, you have been given a map indicating the location of the first objective. Travel to the town of Tradegate to retrieve a magical wand and a golden key, which will be used to open a portal to the next quest location. Good luck!

---------------------

This campaign will use the 3.5 D&D rules and is designed to emulate NES role-playing games. Sessions will involve role-playing combat, problem solving and exploration. Each session should be a self-contained adventure, although some objectives may require a few sessions to play out. As the campaign progresses, the kingdom the players may one day rule will be revealed, along with the planes and pocket dimensions it borders. 

This game is intended to be light, fun and to allow a gamers to get to know one another in a casual atmosphere. After several months of gaming, it might be nice to transition to 4e after we've gelled as a group. 

We will play every other Sunday from 12 to 4 (or 5) in Westwood at my apartment. I have space for up to 5 players.

I'd like to get started this Sunday (March the 30th), play again the following Sunday (April the 6th) then assume a bi-weekly schedule. I think that two back to back sessions might help get us off to a good start. If that won't work with your schedule, then we can certainly make adjustments. 

We will use the PHB for character creation. All races and classes are welcome. Ability scores will be generated using the point buy method on page 169 in the DMG. Build your character with 28 points. 

About Me: My name is Christian. I'm 36, living in Westwood with my wife. I work in education and am a dedicated surfer. I also publish Iridia, a weekly role-playing game zine. Our home is smoke and alcohol free, although you are more than welcome to bring something to drink if you'd like. No smoking, though. Feel free to bring a lunch or you can order something for delivery. I hope you consider joining my campaign!

Hit me up at Christian@IridiaZine.net if you're interested.


----------



## HelloChristian (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello folks,

I'm still looking for a few more players. I've decided to push the start date to next Sunday, April 6. So far we have a rogue and ranger, so there's plenty of room. 

Peace,
Christian


----------



## HelloChristian (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

We held our first session and had a great time. Three players were in attendance and it seemed to go quite well. I have set up a web space to act as a campaign log. Here's the link: http://iridiazine.net/quest.htm 

We are still in need to 1-2 players and would love to have you at the table. Our next session is going to be Sunday, April 20th from 12 to 5 pm.

Peace,
Christian


----------



## HelloChristian (Apr 22, 2008)

Heya folks,

We're looking for one last player, so hopefully this will be the last thread bump. I hate to bump my own thread, but a fifth player would be great. It would ensure that we'd always have enough PCs to run a game and the diversity of classes certainly wouldn't hurt.

We held our second session this past weekend (April 20) and will meet again on Sunday, May 4. Here's the link to our campaign log: http://iridiazine.net/quest.htm 

Peace,
Christian


----------

